# The majority of Smart Watch faces are boorish and poorly designed...



## Ebongoode

I am coming to realize that the majority of watch faces I see in the app store (for both Android and Samsung) are just ridiculously poorly designed. I mean there are a few really good designers and designs (I'd like to think I'm one of them) - I like Jeweler's work and DSS is good (if you're into that sort of digital thing) - but by and large, I'm seeing that there is just nothing of quality out there.

Either it's "throw every widget on the watch face" or "basic kitchen clock analog" that I'm seeing (or poorly done digital complications on a basic analog face).

Anybody else noticing the same thing?


----------



## wease

Not every. I keep going back to this one








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

I agree. I also recognize that I gravitate toward the simple and away from the complex or wrist computer look.

My favorite Gear S2/S3 face designers are you, Jeweler, Raymon Campos, and some of Plinio Menezes (His Deutscher German Watch military damaskote is one of my regular go-to faces).

I look for clean classic faces that have AODs to match. I won't buy a watch face that has a significant difference between the regular and AOD faces.

Your new KT Swiss Army - Canton - Flieger Aviator (released today) really has my attention. In fact, I just purchased it. The shades of the blue and red dials are excellent. Great job!
(I will say, though, that I'm not a big fan of the black band around the non-black watch faces. It's why I prefer your Canton 2 over the Canton 1.)

I'm going to give your DORA -Sub 1500T a go this weekend.

Keep up the good work.

Rob



Ebongoode said:


> I am coming to realize that the majority of watch faces I see in the app store (for both Android and Samsung) are just ridiculously poorly designed. I mean there are a few really good designers and designs (I'd like to think I'm one of them) - I like Jeweler's work and DSS is good (if you're into that sort of digital thing) - but by and large, I'm seeing that there is just nothing of quality out there.
> 
> Either it's "throw every widget on the watch face" or "basic kitchen clock analog" that I'm seeing (or poorly done digital complications on a basic analog face).
> 
> Anybody else noticing the same thing?


----------



## kjenckes

There's really no excuse for it. Anything you could put on a - what? "brick and mortar" "real" watch dial - you could make on a Watchmaker Pro. I have a Moto 360, maxed out the resolution and refresh times, and have several watch faces that rival anything out there. Kills the battery though.


----------



## shazam7

IG has a few watch face designers. Will try and mix them. One was GearMaxlot if I recall.


----------



## drzeller

wease said:


> Not every. I keep going back to this one
> View attachment 11191170
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What face is this? Thanks!
David

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wease

drzeller said:


> What face is this? Thanks!
> David
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


In the Galaxy app app the watch face is called NEW Illuminator 12h, for galaxy gear S3, cost $1.06. Still use the face everyday, my favorite.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA

I wish I had the option of choosing new faces on a whim on the Apple Watch ...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

On the Garmin the faces are less funky than on the Samsung Gear S3 and its great OLED screen, but it is focused on some pragmatism and a battery friendly screen.


















Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Great new face!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lidar

Well... some are really nice, but I agree there is a lack of nicely designed ones.
Personally, I like my smartwatch to not look like an ordinary watch and loom like something impossible to do with a regular watch.
I had created a few myself, but I don't use them outside of testing as I don't really like using my own stuff.

I can't post a link to the video as I don't have enough posts... But one of the is calles "ScreenBot" and is available at Samsung Apps...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Make it so.


















Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ebongoode said:


> I am coming to realize that the majority of watch faces I see in the app store (for both Android and Samsung) are just ridiculously poorly designed. I mean there are a few really good designers and designs (I'd like to think I'm one of them) - I like Jeweler's work and DSS is good (if you're into that sort of digital thing) - but by and large, I'm seeing that there is just nothing of quality out there.
> 
> Either it's "throw every widget on the watch face" or "basic kitchen clock analog" that I'm seeing (or poorly done digital complications on a basic analog face).
> 
> Anybody else noticing the same thing?


if you are talking OEM faces.. .. maybe you are right.

But there are hundreds of amazing original faces and you can find just about any dial face with the Watchmaker App. Some of this faces are true gems not only from the design perspective, but also from the coding perspective.


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170614_203958 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170614_204957 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20160307_194012 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

I personally don't like the look of them at all. They look good generally on females. Just a very general observation especially the apple watch


----------



## Wolfsatz

BradPittFUAngie said:


> I personally don't like the look of them at all. They look good generally on females. Just a very general observation especially the apple watch


You have seen every single smartwatch dial out there?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Digital with big numbers. Useful!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## qmyster

How about the Michael Kors Access Bradshaw smart watch?

A birthday gift from my daughter a few weeks ago. There's quite a few watch faces to choose from, with the options to change color for the various elements on the faces, so there could be hundreds of combination of watch face to create. I can also upload custom watch face as well.
Here are just a few variety of watch faces on this watch:


----------



## rationaltime

Interesting. Can you set it to change the display style on a schedule?
Maybe not as fast as a gif, but perhaps change the display at night
when the watch is in the dark or change every day.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Complications!


















Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another clever watchface showing daylight and activity on 24 hours.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Clever.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another clever watchface showing daylight and activity on 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


Another one? Ok!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

Some of the customized clock faces you can download from Garmin's Connect IQ provide an ample range of choices to suit different tastes. Some are extremely practical while some are just outrageous fun. Here are some _very crude_ quick photos I took to demonstrate some of them on my Garmin vivoactive HR. They look much better in person. These are all showing as-is, without any back light on, brightened by a halogen lamp (simulated sunshine). Clearly no wash-out in bright light.  This is "black background", but you can also do an inverse, with white background for most of these.



















There's no cumbersome clicking on any "icons"... you just swipe up or down to get to other informational screens / apps.


----------

